# All Dubs Tamworth



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

May not be everyone's cup of tea but the number are looking good 
https://www.facebook.com/events/310602852341693/


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

I shall be attending.


----------



## M44T (Jun 9, 2011)

May pop along, seems a whole lot of my mates are going


----------

